# med school transfer



## itsisaac (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey I'm a first year med student at the Medical University of Sofia, Bulgaria (which just joined the EU in the year 2007). I just wanted to know if its somehow possible to transfer to other countries (both non EU and EU) after my first year to continue my course? I really need some help here. I did my secondary education in Australia and then after that joined Bachelor of Health Science at the University of Queensland. However, I dropped out from my course after a month and joined for med here in Bulgaria. I would be really thankful if someone could help me out with my situation!


----------



## ammaryounas (Aug 22, 2011)

You can join International High School of Medicine Kyrgyzstan. Here we have MD in English Medium 5 years. You can get admission in 2nd year if you have transcript from previous university. Fee is 2200$ per year. Hostel fee is 350$ per year. But for migration , you have to pay 1200$ for contract with the contractor of university. then your fee will not increase during 4 years. For your 1st year, you have to pay approximately 4000$ including full fee of whole year. Curriculum is same as other universities have. but they have compressed 6 year MD course into 5 Years. So it is beneficial. You can complete your MD, Phd fro here in 6 years. Regards.


----------

